# Cheesy 80's



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Been sorting out some of my vinyl today...and happened to find this 12 inch

cheese

anyone remember this one?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

NO thankfully not









Showing your true colours


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

NO thankfully not









Showing your true colours.. male stripper


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its true....i was a troubled child

plenty of blackhair and hairspray..................


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I vaguely remember this one. More cheese than a stilton factory!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't remember it, thank god.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Somehow that one slipped under the radar, thanks for heads up on that


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hey...it was massive in the clubs at the time........ there was lots of ***** around at that time


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> hey...it was massive in the clubs at the time........ there was lots of shite around at that time


Obviously I'm not going to the right clubs


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Err..............

Shaun think about Orange please! and leave the 12inch well alone!!!

Andy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>


Now that one was pure class







, it was a pity that all the hype at the time was what finished them off


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>


Remember that!

What a load of







!!!!!

Andy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have sooooooooo much 80's in my collection........its all cool


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> i have sooooooooo much 80's in my collection........its all cool


We just spoke on messenger-no mention of this.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>










I remember being kicked (literally) out of the kaleidescope pub in Brum for dancing by the bar to that record







Happy days.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i have sooooooooo much 80's in my collection........its all cool
> ...


when speaking to a rock god as yourself.................


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

caught a totp2 on dave yesterday Ozzy singing bark at the moon looking awfully like ediie izzard


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

we used to have a great club in forest gate called "thru the looking glass" ah memories


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Fair enough-though that has not been the case all my life.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

punks never age well!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> caught a totp2 on dave yesterday Ozzy singing bark at the moon looking awfully like ediie izzard


Yes that was his hairstyle for a while in those days. Surprised they let him on TOTP in early 80s. He was still a real boozer.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

The 80's for me were very busy. Lot's of things happening at the time......the beginning of a career, the new but not-yet-the-ex wife, 20% interest rates, new car, ahhhh...... the good old days.

All we were dreaming of was Hawaii Note: explicit lyrics!

Damn the 80's were great...What's inside a girl?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Early 80's a bit blurry.... bit clearer after '84. When I got married.

Fine Moral Music...


----------

